# This is going to be one interesting footer



## jar546 (Oct 28, 2018)

Just another day in a Pennsylvania.  No state licensing of contractors whatsoever.

Just arriving I knew this was going to be a treat.  Are you sure you are ready for inspection?


----------



## TheCommish (Oct 29, 2018)

they  used chairs to hold up the rod, does that  get points


----------



## Paul Sweet (Oct 29, 2018)

I feel sorry for the mason who comes in afterwards.


----------



## MtnArch (Oct 29, 2018)

Just how many concrete trucks did you order for the pour?


----------



## Keystone (Oct 29, 2018)

I'm certainly not advocating this crap show and will not let this out of the bag to any contractor however section 403.1.5 will permit a 1:10 base/bottom slope, they just need to raise the sidewalls and step it to provide a level top surface.

At the least, the soil capacity is greater than 1500PSF


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 29, 2018)

is that what they call "shist"?


----------

